# KD C8 CREE XML T6 1000 Lm. - Bike light ?



## heniekkrol (Jan 26, 2010)

How do you think, is it good option for bike light ? It delivers about 2,7A to XM-L, but what i'm worried about is a beam pattern ( could be too narrow for bike ) Do you know the diameter of the optics of this flashlight ? I'd like to use some wider opics. Next thing is power - do you think it's possible to power it up with external 4x1850 battery pack ? 
http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=11097


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

I use the light as my bike light on the bar. It is rather big and heavy compared to my helmet light MC-E WF-501 http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultrafire-wf-501b-mc-e-bin-m-800-lumen-led-flashlight-1-18650-39360 and bigger than my "old" bar light the SpiderFire P7 http://www.dealextreme.com/p/spider...lumen-led-flashlight-with-strap-1-18650-19767. It is more powerfull then the two other torches. The light is a bit more venenly spread than the P7 torch, but unfortunetly not as nice as with the MC-E torch. The low mode is enough to ride upwards and the middle mode is enough for most downhills.
Here is a nice rieview of the torch http://budgetlightforum.cz.cc/node/1010
I presume the driver can't handle the voltage of more than one 18650 in series. So you have to put them in parallel. It might be easiest to just buy one of these and replace the led with a XM-L.
cheers


----------



## heniekkrol (Jan 26, 2010)

_It might be easiest to just buy one of these and replace the led with a XM-L._

I thought about it. If I could swap the emiter, would be great. But there is some risk of driver ( I heard, some are 2,8A other ~2.1. Is it true ? )
Also, I don't know if the optics ( I prefer wider ) would be easy to adapt in MS body.


----------



## cessnapilot (Jan 17, 2011)

I am also eager to see what this would be like for my bike. I just ordered this 502B P7 but I don't know what it will be like, you want more spill for biking right?

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...ed-flashlight-with-clip-1-18650-1-17670-36357


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

cessnapilot said:


> I just ordered this 502B P7 but I don't know what it will be like


Without solving heat dissipation problem of P60-host, it soon will be dead


----------



## cessnapilot (Jan 17, 2011)

I am new to this, what do you think the best "budget" P60 host is?

I was thinking about this 504b http://budgetlightforum.cz.cc/node/750 and putting in this new xm-l drop http://www.manafont.com/product_inf...3mode-memory-led-dropin-module-42v-max-p-5178

Where can I learn about all the basics about these flashlights? I don't mind reading threads but is there like a FAQ or wiki or something? thanks


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

*cessnapilot*
P60 was designed for low wattage LEDs, so it's not suitable (without modding) for powerful ones, like P7, MCE or [email protected]
Keep in mind that overheating may kill the LED quickly.
I would recommend torch with casing like this:
https://www.dealextreme.com/productimages/sku_50315_4.jpg
The main idea is that the star with LED is screwed directly into metal casing, for better cooling.


----------



## cessnapilot (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you for the advice. I just ordered the light in the OP for 28 dollars based on this review http://budgetlightforum.cz.cc/node/1010 . The newest emitter in a nice host with excellent heat dissipation, you can't get much better than that! Too bad the Chinese new year shuts down the country for the first week of February, I can't wait a month for this thing to come!


----------



## ace2011 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,I would like the KD C8 cree xml t6 torch as my bike light,but who can tell me how long the time it can work?
I fund a front bike light,as below
lightmalls.com/cree-xm-l-t6-3-mode-bike-light-kit
seems I like it,but I dont know if it can work at a long time,normally,I need the my light work at least 3hours.


----------



## Kaplan (Aug 25, 2011)

mrradlos said:


> It might be easiest to just buy one of these and replace the led with a XM-L.
> cheers


I was also thinking to buy one of 56.60 $ Eastward YJ-E02 for changing the led with XML.

- I am not sure if the housing can handle with the heat from XML which runs at 2600mA.

- I don't know about Eastward battery holder if it is 1s4p. If it is, is that means 3.7V input to driver and what will be the output voltage trough led?

- MJ-868 T6 XML light on DX dealextreme.com/p/mj-868-cree-xm-lt6-3-mode-1000-lumen-white-led-bicycle-bike-light-4x18650-included-93383 has "- Voltage: 12.8V". I can't understand what this realy means. If I am not mistaken XML works arround 3.3V. So what is 12.8 V and how are the batteries connected on this package. 2s2p, 1s4p or 4s1p?

- I am also thinking to buy 71.99 $ MJ-808 instead of 56.60 $ Eastward, because it already has an XML and 4 x 18650 lithium batteries inside, which Eastward with a MCE led and batteries not included. 200mA less current output (2400mA) from Eastward, 8.4Vmax output, Eastward has 7.2Vmax.

Any replys and suggestions will be appreciated. The most thing i am confused is about the input voltage to driver and output voltage from driver to XML leds.

Thank you


----------



## 'BentRyder (Sep 17, 2011)

ace2011 said:


> Hi,I would like the KD C8 cree xml t6 torch as my bike light,but who can tell me how long the time it can work?
> I fund a front bike light,as below
> lightmalls.com/cree-xm-l-t6-3-mode-bike-light-kit
> seems I like it,but I dont know if it can work at a long time,normally,I need the my light work at least 3hours.


It is a matter of math and the quality of the battery. It all depends on exactly which C8 you get because there are many that only run at 1.5 amps and some that run at 3 amps. Also, you need to know what current the light draws in other modes.

Short story, a good 2400mah battery (18650) at 3 amps will last maybe 50 minutes. At 1.5 amps, maybe 95 minutes.

An expensive battery like a 3100mah running a light at about 1 amp will give you the 3 hour runtime you want.

For a point of reference, I run a single 18650 light at 1/3 amp. It is good light but not great. Runs for a very long time. I can easily ride 15-20 mph using this much light.


----------



## 'BentRyder (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaplan said:


> I was also thinking to buy one of 56.60 $ Eastward YJ-E02 for changing the led with XML.
> 
> - I am not sure if the housing can handle with the heat from XML which runs at 2600mA.
> 
> ...


That Eastward housing will work just as well as the older Magicshine housings with regard to heat. I prefer to maintain my own cells rather than having them bundled in a pack. It does appear to be a 1S4P configuration though:


----------

